# Another Clock



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Seems like all I build anymore are clocks or jigs. But I really enjoy making them. The last 3 have been made as gifts, and since each project is a little better than the last, I've hated to see them go. I think the next one will stay home. This one will be heading to Alaska (a wedding gift for my brother). The dial and movement are from http://www.klockit.com/ . The hinges are from a guy on ebay that sells them very cheap http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZfxworksQQhtZ-1 .


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rusty

Another Nice Clock 

Is this one battery type or wall outlet type ?
nice job with the Oak 
Sure would like to see a snapshot of the back side ...and how you get into the inside of it..


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Bj, It's a battery operated chiming movement http://www.klockit.com/products/dept-158__sku-BBBWW.html
I finished it with Minwax red oak stain and Varathane #900 gloss polyurethane. The back is rabbited to accept a 1/4" oak plywood panel. Which has holes drilled in it so you can hear the chimes. I will try to get a pic of it on here tomorrow.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice work Rusty, It's a while since I last made any clocks, you're fine work has stirred me to see what I can do in that direction.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice one Rusty. Beautiful clock!

Corey


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Beautiful clock Rusty! 

Greg


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Rusty,

What a beautiful clock. I have always enjoyed clocks and have at least 2 or more in every room of the house and office. Although not a collecter by definition, I have been told that I have a clock fetish of sorts.

I do like your clock a lot and hopefully one day when I get good enough, I would love to try my hand a making one or like you, perhaps more than "one"  

Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Sounds like home 

I have 5 clocks in the shop,all with diff. time on them   dam day light time stuff, one out side of the shop, 2 or 3 in every room in the house, two chain type that I forget to wind up all the time and the BOSS tells me that all the time, one is a big grandfather type with BIG weights 3ea. two windup key type, bird clock,etc.
I just made a LasVegas one that has some dices,poker chip,that I drill a hole in and put it on end,(that was my last dollar I had left) and a card hand (full house ) just a reminder not to go again   to Lost Wages 

I guess you could say I also have a fetish for clocks  but I don't have any in the bath rooms. my reading room and I want to know the time I spend in the Library........ 


------------------------





Bob N said:


> Hi Rusty,
> 
> What a beautiful clock. I have always enjoyed clocks and have at least 2 or more in every room of the house and office. Although not a collecter by definition, I have been told that I have a clock fetish of sorts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Well Bj, it is good to know that when they lock me up, I will have a good neighbor  

What???? No clock in THE room???? You cannot claim real membership until you have them in THAT room as well. It is the MAIN room of the house after all.......


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Beautiful clock Rusty and I can see the beautiful pattern of the wood that I love so much...Oak

How did you attach the glass to the door

BJ
Bob is correct, my ROOM is the library, the place that I read and think and I must limit myself to 30 minutes otherwise I hear "What you are doing so long time in there"...

niki


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Great work Rusty and I think I know what my next project will be.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob
It's funny you would say that, the boss got me one for Xmax for THE room that had a battery clock that would sound off every 1/2 hour and say TIME TO GO   drove me nuts and the battery was gone all the time or replaced with dead ones...it had a photo cell that would see me come in and just start going off Time To GO ,Time To GO    I could hear the BOSS in the other room just laughing her head off...   clock, and it did   GO


Bj 





Bob N said:


> Well Bj, it is good to know that when they lock me up, I will have a good neighbor
> 
> What???? No clock in THE room???? You cannot claim real membership until you have them in THAT room as well. It is the MAIN room of the house after all.......


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bj,

Now that is funny  

Rusty may can use it in his next clock project :sold:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

How about this one , see got me a T-Shit that said UP FOR GRABs that one did hurt a bit    and it went to the same place as the clock in a box in the garage  

She can be funny sometimes in her own way....

Bj 





Bob N said:


> Bj,
> 
> Now that is funny
> 
> Rusty may can use it in his next clock project :sold:


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

That's a nice looking lil clock!!

Good job!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Here's a snapshot of the "Lost Wages" clock I was talking about I thought
you would get a kick out of it,,,,one clock guy to a nother


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

*More Pics*

Thanks everybody. Here are the pics of the back that I promised.

The glass is siliconed into the door. I've probably put glass in over 1000 cabinet doors that way.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Cool clock BJ! I like that. And Rusty.. got a question what kind of a rail and stile set did you use on the doors... full sized or one of the miniature sets? 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

THANKS Rusty

For the snapshots 

Bj 

Just a side note ***** have you tried this type of glass lock ?
It's great and it will let you remove it just in case the glass needs to be replace plus it's like the silicone keeps the glass in place and from making that tell tell noise when you open and close the door....plus it makes a nice clean job and it's quick and easy to put in place ....it also works great on 1/8" to 1/4" thick panel doors,picture frames,etc...plus it's nice because it's rubber and will not get hard like some of the other type you have seen that bow after some time in the sun UV rays........if you do give it a try out you will need to make a quick and easy jig to cut it clean for the 45 deg. cuts ,if you want to see this little jig just ask and I will post a picture of it......I should note that it slips into a 1/8" wide x 3/16 deep slot in the frame....

see link below ..

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/item.asp?n=glas-rtbrn&d=159&b=1



--------------


RustyW said:


> Thanks everybody. Here are the pics of the back that I promised.
> 
> The glass is siliconed into the door. I've probably put glass in over 1000 cabinet doors that way.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi BJ,
that rubber glass retainer strip looks like the way to go. If you get a chance I would like to see a picture of your jig you use with it.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Greg

see below, if you need any help with it just ask 

Bj 

----------


gregW said:


> Hi BJ,
> that rubber glass retainer strip looks like the way to go. If you get a chance I would like to see a picture of your jig you use with it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Greg


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks Bj...that should do a real neat job of cutting the miters.

Greg


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Greg

It will,,  one more note when you get ready to cut it make it a bit longer about 1/4" to 3/8" this is because when you push it in the slot it will hang just a bit and it's hard to pull it to the corner once it's in the slot,once it's in the corner it's real hard to see the joint.
I have tried it many ways and the razor blade works the best,nice and clean and no glue or nails or staples needed


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

challagan said:


> Cool clock BJ! I like that. And Rusty.. got a question what kind of a rail and stile set did you use on the doors... full sized or one of the miniature sets?
> 
> Corey


Hi Corey, I used a full size 1/2" shank set from the ebay seller that Bj recommends http://stores.ebay.com/Super-Carbide-Tools
The rails and stiles were routed while more than twice the width they needed to be. Then ripped to finished width on the TS. Another great tip I got from Bj.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

bobj3 said:


> THANKS Rusty
> 
> For the snapshots
> 
> ...


Hi Bj, I've never made a door to accept those stops. But I have changed glass in several that use it. Its neat stuff,but I can silicone them real quick and don't have any problems changing the glass when installed that way.

Not to give out to much personal info but.. I started working at my grandfathers glass shop at 14. Now I'm 41,not at that shop anymore but still in the same profession. Though I do mostly mobile auto glass now. I've included a couple pics of me at work.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rusty

At one time I ran one like that for my father in law , he had his own const.company and I was young man and could take the pounding in that dam machine  I didn't break any windows but I sure wanted to just to get a break  16 hours days on the side of a mountain and I mean on the side of one    about a 300 ft drop on one side most of the time and I said this is not for me I don't care if I can make 300 bucks a day.. 
You got to be around to spend it .. 

I have used silicone also but I make just a big mess and it took me more time to clean up than I had in the door...I tried the strip type and that help but I'm always in a rush 

It's like when I change a front window in my 55 Chev. that took 3 windows to get the job done , it's a art to get it right on the 1st try.  and you have the art down.

Bj 





RustyW said:


> Hi Bj, I've never made a door to accept those stops. But I have changed glass in several that use it. Its neat stuff,but I can silicone them real quick and don't have any problems changing the glass when installed that way.
> 
> Not to give out to much personal info but.. I started working at my grandfathers glass shop at 14. Now I'm 41,not at that shop anymore but still in the same profession. Though I do mostly mobile auto glass now. I've included a couple pics of me at work.


----------

